# Scotch Smoked Eggs



## pi guy (May 16, 2020)

My apologies, but I wasn't sure where to put this, please move as needed.

Just thinking out loud here:
I want to smoke eggs, which seems pretty straight forward, and I'm actively looking for a good guide on how (shell-on/off, temp, wood, time, etc.)
I want to also make scotch eggs (hard boiled eggs wrapped in ground sausage and fried, grilled, baked, etc), which I've done before.
I love deviled eggs.
So I'm thinking of smoking some hard boiled eggs. Then cover them in ground sausage.  Then fry, bake or grill them.  Let them cool, cut them in half, scoop the yolks and devil the egg yolks.  Then spoon or pipe the deviled egg mixture back into the halved scotch eggs, sprinkle with paprika, crispy onions and bacon bits.

Anyone try this before? I think I've seen variations, but do you think this would work? Am I overthinking it? Do I really need to smoke the eggs in this scenario, etc?

Just looking for some friendly advice.  And I'm hungry.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 16, 2020)

Easier to hard broil the eggs, peel em then cold smoke em. Wrap in your sausage mix then cook the way you like. I like smoked deviles eggs but my wife says to smoky for her.


----------



## pi guy (May 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Easier to hard broil the eggs, peel em then cold smoke em. Wrap in your sausage mix then cook the way you like. I like smoked deviles eggs but my wife says to smoky for her.


Awesome, thanks. Wife's picking up eggs tomorrow and I'll give it a try one day this week.


----------



## Jabiru (May 16, 2020)

Your method will work well. I have made scotch eggs and smoked them, delicious.

The only thing I do is if half boil the eggs, then pop in ice cold water for a while then peel.
Wrap whole egg in seasoned minced meat with a bit of mustard, smoke. That way the eggs don’t over cook.

i also wrap the scotch with bacon Sometimes

this pic is a easier method I do, saves doing them individual.


----------



## 3DSmoke (May 16, 2020)

Here is my recipe:

6 large eggs
Ice water
1 pound ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Your favorite BBQ rub


Put the eggs in a medium saucepan and cover with cold water. Let rest for 15 minutes to warm them up before cooking. (This will help keep them from cracking.) Over high heat, bring the eggs to a boil, rolling them around in the pot frequently. When the water begins to boil, start timing and cook for 2 minutes, continuing to roll the eggs around in the pan. (This will keep the yolks in the center.) Remove the eggs from the boiling water quickly and submerge them in ice water to stop the cooking. When the eggs are cool, peel them and refrigerate.

Put the pork in a medium bowl and add the salt, pepper, garlic powder, and cayenne. Mix well and then divide the sausage into six equal portions. On waxed paper, flatten out one of the portions to a 4-inch circle. Top with an egg and wrap the sausage all around the egg, stretching as needed and sealing it completely. Do this with all the eggs and then season them liberally with the rub. Put the eggs on a pan lined with wax paper and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Prepare your cooker to cook indirectly at 235°F using the wood of your choice for smoke flavor.

Place the eggs on a grill topper or directly on the cooking grate and cook for 1 hour and 15 minutes, or until golden brown and firm to the touch.

Transfer the eggs to a plate and let cool. Cut them in halves or quarters and serve with barbecue sauce for dipping.

Here is some Q View:


----------



## 3DSmoke (May 16, 2020)

I’ve also just smoked some hard boiled eggs, out of the shell, for 20-30 min, at 235*. Deeeelish! They make awesome deviled eggs!

I’ve tried HBE in the shell with not much success.


----------



## Winterrider (May 16, 2020)

Have done these before, excellent.





						More Scottish eggs
					

My last batch of these was w/bantam eggs but this time they are  regular eggs, tried to go on the small side for the  most part. Steamed for 12 minutes or so as these are fresh eggs and they peel easier  when steamed.       Four pounds of Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, two hot and two mild.     ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Blues1 (May 16, 2020)

If I ever get to tailgate again, this is on my list for the early games!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2020)

Smoked Scottish Eggs are what we serve for Christmas Morning breakfast (AND other times LOL).  I go for simplicity here-- just hard boil and peel the eggs, dip them in an egg was and roll them in crushed Ritz Crackers, give them a good fairly thick coating of Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, dip in egg wash and  roll them in Ritz Crackers again (this gives them a nice bit of crunch) and put them in the smoker at 240 to 250, with Hickory smoke.  When the instant read therm says the pork is cooked, I bring them inside and we eat them immediately.  Fantastic.
As far as smoked deviled eggs go, well.......they're just not a big hit here.  Only tried them once, and didn't like them, but I'm in the minority with most others who have eaten them.
Gary


----------



## pi guy (May 17, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Smoked Scottish Eggs are what we serve for Christmas Morning breakfast (AND other times LOL).  I go for simplicity here-- just hard boil and peel the eggs, dip them in an egg was and roll them in crushed Ritz Crackers, give them a good fairly thick coating of Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, dip in egg wash and  roll them in Ritz Crackers again (this gives them a nice bit of crunch) and put them in the smoker at 240 to 250, with Hickory smoke.  When the instant read therm says the pork is cooked, I bring them inside and we eat them immediately.  Fantastic.
> As far as smoked deviled eggs go, well.......they're just not a big hit here.  Only tried them once, and didn't like them, but I'm in the minority with most others who have eaten them.
> Gary


Thanks, I may take this step first.  Interesting take on the double wash and crumb!


----------

